# NJ woman chides NYC smoker, gets stabbed with pen



## DET63 (Apr 20, 2011)

> NEW YORK – A New Jersey woman was stabbed in the face with a pen on a New York City subway train after she tried to stop a man from lighting a cigarette.
> The assault occurred on a crowded No. 3 train near the Chambers Street station during Tuesday's morning rush.


More

At least he didn't try to stab her with a lit cigarette!

Are there any subway systems where smoking is permitted?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Are there any subway systems where smoking is permitted?


Not in the States and Canada. Not sure about the rest of the world.


----------



## Spokker (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't tell anyone anything ever.


----------



## jis (Apr 20, 2011)

DET63 said:


> > NEW YORK – A New Jersey woman was stabbed in the face with a pen on a New York City subway train after she tried to stop a man from lighting a cigarette.
> > The assault occurred on a crowded No. 3 train near the Chambers Street station during Tuesday's morning rush.
> 
> 
> More


How New York! hboy:


----------



## DET63 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man in Shanghai detained for 3 days for smoking in Metro station

3 days in the slammer for taking a puff? The Chinese must be serious about this! God only knows what would have happened to the guy in the OP if the incident had happened in China.


----------



## jis (Apr 20, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Man in Shanghai detained for 3 days for smoking in Metro station
> 
> 3 days in the slammer for taking a puff? The Chinese must be serious about this! God only knows what would have happened to the guy in the OP if the incident had happened in China.


Not to mention being caught with Chewing Gum in Singapore


----------



## RRrich (Apr 20, 2011)

Back when I was in Boston (about 50 years ago) it was legal to smoke on the MTA platforms.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 21, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Man in Shanghai detained for 3 days for smoking in Metro station
> 
> 3 days in the slammer for taking a puff? The Chinese must be serious about this! God only knows what would have happened to the guy in the OP if the incident had happened in China.


They're only serious when they catch someone. People smoke like chimneys all over this city (Shanghai). Public bathrooms are a major favorite. Interesting the link is from what's on Xiamen as I was down there Tuesday and they smoke like chimneys there too.

Now had it been the OP doing that, considering he was lighting up a blunt, probably a considerable amount of hard time.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

[sarc]Guess he wanted her to butt out...[/sarc]

I think the assault charge makes sense, but unless the law was clear to me, I'd chuck the "criminal possession of a weapon" charge if it was for the pen (and assuming that the pen was pretty standard). Sorry, but I'm hard-pressed to call a normal pen a "weapon" subject to any sort of regulation.


----------

